# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Dzirkstele ābolu, kartupeļu lielgabalam.

## R3naro

Man butu vajadziga kaut kada lietina no kuras varetu dabut lauka dzirksteli,specigaku neka skiltavam.Butu velams,ka vina darbotos no kadiem 9V (piem. kronas). Varbut kads varetu ieteikt kadu vienkarsu shemu.

P.S Ir sakusies abolu sezona,saujamais ir,bet no skiltavam dzirkstele pa vaju..  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Ābolus šausi?  ::

----------


## uldisb

Aotomobīļa aizdedzes spole un slēdzis uz ķēdes pārtraukšanu.

----------


## R3naro

Ne..ir tas saujamais,kurs sauj ar aboliem.Var kaut vai ar kartupeli vai jeb kuru citu darzeni,ka tik diametrs pareizais.Man draugs uztaisija,bet vins dzirksteli nem no magneto. Viens minus,vajag 2 cilvekus,viens kas tur saujamo,bet orts griez magneto.

A vina no kronas ies?Nebus ta ka tikai viena dzirkstele un krona sausa?

----------


## uldisb

Nopietns pasākums. Bet derees veel labāk, nebūs jāgriež.

----------


## R3naro

Bus jaaiziet lidz srotam..bet bliezamais ir specigs,masinai prieksejo stiklu ar abolu draugi izsava..  ::

----------


## defs

Kara snaiperi arī darbojas pa diviem-viens komande un otrs šauj.Ja gribi viens iet karā ar ābolšaujamo,tad točno paliek tikai aizdedzes spole un akumulators uz muguras.

----------


## Powerons

Nu es ieteiktu paņemt flyback, varbūt derētu arī indukcijas spole.

No vienas kronas nekas nesanāks, vajadzēs vismas 2 vai trīs virknē, lai nedaudz lielāks spriegums.

No baterijām izlādē elektrolītisko kondensatoru, es domāju ka ar kādiem 6800mikrofarātiem varētu sākt.

Tālāk ko varētu ieteikt no detaļām, Mosfetu nu kādu irfp460 irfp250 ar koto visu kondensatora saturu strauji iebliezt primārajā tinumā.

Vadībā lai to mosfetu strauji atrautu vaļā var ar ir2110 vai jebkuru citu mosfeta draiveri. IR2110 ir divkanālu, vari pameklēt kādu vienkanālu no šis pašas sērijas.

Varbūt derēs IR2117

----------


## R3naro

Butu jauki ja tu varetu shemu iemest,jo sini joma neko daudz nezinu...
A fotoaparats neder?Vinam zibspulde cik zinu ari augstspriegums.
Esmu jaucis ara digitalo un kapitali atravos zibspuldzes rajona..  ::

----------


## Powerons

Nu bļāviens!! Nestandarta shēmas pašam jāzīmē un jāmēģina!!!

Bet es te šo to pa fikso uzgleznoju, ja man vajadzētu tādu devaisu sāktu ar šitādu shēmu.
Ņem vērā, ka shēma nav pārbaudīta un ja būs kļūdas varēsi meklēt ko pārtaisīt, bet principā vajadzētu visam būt kā shēmā.

Par šito joku no tevis pienākās dzirksteļu un izšauto mašīnu stiklu bildes  ::  kad uztaisīsiprotams  ::

----------


## mehanikis

tika taisīts, jau labu laiku sen, sākām ar pjezoelementu-ja pareizi atceros kā to sauc, tad man apnika čakarēties ar "pārliešanu"  uztaisīju no prasta ģeneratora uz 555 bāzes-tas deva 12 voltus ar frekvenci kādu vajag, un tālām aiziet tie 2 vadi uz FLYBACKu, no tā paša FLYBACKa tiek paņemta zeme-tālāk domāju viss skaidrs  ::  tikpat mierīgi varēja liet arī benzīnu  :: (uz ādas atstāja iedegušus punktiņus) tik lai būtu arī gaiss iekšā, nevis tikai tvaiki, pats labākais ir matu laka-pietiek arī ar pjezo elementu, lielāka degkamera deva labāku sitienu, un SILTI iesaku papildus lentas no metāla apkārt burkai-pāris reižu bija rokās sprāgušas, dibens tika piekniedēts, gals pieskrūvēts, tagad man projektā ir KAMAZa resīveris   ::  efekts laikam gaidāms  ::

----------


## R3naro

Reku var apskatīties kā lido ābolīši http://www.draugiem.lv/video/?2jc70

----------


## Delfins

debīla tauta. tas ir mans viedoklis.

----------


## kaadzis

sķiltavas nav par vājām, vajag tikai pareizi mācēt uztaisīt! pats esmu taisījis kadus 4 tādus šaujamos toč un visus ar tiem un gājuši bez problēmām!  ::

----------


## mehanikis

nav bet ir lielāka iespējamība ka "pārlies" kas varēja gadīties bieži, ar flybacku varēja ko vien vēlies bet degošu liet  ::

----------


## kabis

No šķiltavām ir ok, vienīgi tas neiet mūžīgi. Ir dzirdēts, ka izmanto līdzīgu dzirksteļotāju, tikai no grila, kurš arī ir jaudīgāks. Alternatīvs variants ir moča vai mašīnas aizdedzes spole, pietiek ar mazu 12V aķi un nekādas elektronikas.

----------


## mehanikis

ar elektroniku interesantāk  :: , bija mēģināts ar gāzes šķiltavām-tur interesants pjezoelements-bet bija ļoti jūtīgs uz vada garumu

----------


## Obsis

Savulaik tiku taisījis mežacūķu baidāmos žogus. Tiem sistēma prastāka par prastu - sameklē tīkla nulli, un to padari par masu. Tīkla karsto galu caur 2W pretestību (šķiet ka 1,3 k bet varu slikti atcerēties) un caur D226 diodi laiž uz papīra kondensatoru, 1uF ir bišķi pamaz, bet 4 uF ir stipri par daudz. No kondiņa strāvu noņem dinistors KN102 kam burtu paskaties rokasgrāmatā, neatceros. Bet var aizstāt ar KU201 vai 202 ar pareizo burtu un stabiltronu uz vadīgas gala. Impulss caur šamo ieskrien iekšā vai nu mašīnas aizdedzes spolē, vai vēl labāk TV rindu trafā, kam primārā tinuma vietā ietīti vien ap duci vijumu. Galvenais kas jāizkontrolē, lai VIDĒJĀ strāva pēc analogā testera rādījumiem nebūtu virs 10 uA. Cietumā tak sēdēt negribēsies, vai ne. Bet mikrosekundes garā impulsa pīķa strāva ap ampēru tas ir pats labums, lai kārtīgi pievelk. Tikai atkārtošanās periodu nedrīkst samazināt zem 0,1 sek, citādi nevarēs atlipināties (ja kāds dzērājs naktī piegrābjas), drošāk ir 200 msek. Švirksteles špannungs sanāk tā, lai šuj gaisā pa apmēram 2-3 cm, jo cūķim jau pazoles biezum biezās. Tikai liec paralēli žoga ieejai dzirksteļspraugu, citādi izbambozēsi tinumu izolāciju.
Nāca iepēdota taciņa pie tupeņu lauka, labi redz kā daudzas mazas melnas kājiņas glīti un kārtīgi soļājušas, un tad... tās pagriežas 90 grādu leņķī un izarušas bezmaz upes gultni pa taisnāko līdz mežam. Noteikti mežā cūkas arī citām cūkām izstāstīja, jo kopš tā laika visi zvēri meža klajumā spiestin spiežās tik gar malu, tik gar malu. Var nemaz nepadot strāvu.

----------


## defs

Es radiniekam sitā centos ganu atremontet-ar rindu trafu un ari indukcijas spoli nekas neiznaca.Spriegums jau maktens-dzirkstele vairaki centimetri bija,bet ,kad pielika pie aploka drāts,tad visa enerģija kaut kur pazuda.Bet labi strādaja no lampu TV kadru izejas trafs.,jo resnaka drāts virsū .Un kadru trafam deva iekšā to,ko Tu raksti,bet no primāra tinuma /kā TV shēmā sanāk/ ņēmu nost hoheri.

----------

